# Value of Owner's Time in Moorings



## ArtM (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm considering purchasing a Sailnet 444 (Leopard 44) for the Moorings program.

If I want to sell my owner's time, can anyone give me an idea of the value of that time?

I have a long-term plan for this purchase, and do not wish to use the owner's time myself.

Please private message, if you prefer.

Thanks - ArtM


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

What does Moorings charge for the same charter? And what can you get for it on the open market?


----------

